# How do you find passenger/driver profiles?



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

So when you create a Lyft profile it says you can only see the profile of a rider you have taken or a driver you have driven with.

I've tried to see if I can find the profile of a passenger before but I can't seem to find it.

Also, when can a passenger see my profile? Can they see it after it says I'm on my way to them but before I get there? During the trip? After the trip?


----------

